# Khristina the Siberian Tigress and Bosko the Lynx



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Aug 1, 2011)

*Remember, artists, pict**ures of my characters can be found further down under "Pictures."* *Also, this post contains the ref for two characters so keep that in mind while looking.*

Name: Ð¥Ñ€Ð¸ÑÑ‚Ð¸Ð½Ð° ÐÐ½Ñ‚Ð¾Ð½Ð¾Ð²Ð½Ð° ÐšÐ¸Ñ€Ð¸Ð»Ð¾Ð²Ð° (Khristina Antonovna Kirilova)
Age: born 1745
Sex: Female
Species: Ailuranthropic Siberian Tigress
Height: 6'0"
Weight: 185 lbs
From: St. Petersburg, Russia

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Orange base fur with dark orange stripes and white underside; long hair that matches the base fur with whispy bangs in the front
- Eye color: right eye blue and left eye hazel
Behavior and Personality: A party animal in every sense of the word, very outgoing and playful, hates being bored and always looking for opportunities to get in trouble. Is somewhat of an airheaded bimbo. Has a hearty apetite, especially for alcohol.

Skills: Good at tennis, tree climbing, and horse riding
Weaknesses: Tends to drink to much, which makes her lose control of her transformation; gets into trouble easily and can be bad at hiding her ailuranthropy, can be somewhat lazy, not too good at learning facts

Likes: Playing games, exquisite banquets, opportunities to mate, ballroom dancing (or in modern times, raves)
Dislikes: being forced to play the "good princess" role, people getting in her way, running out of vodka

Clothing/Personal Style: Wears a tiara and a pearl necklace, usually with a nice formal dress, in modern times can be seeing wearing rave outfits
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6248639/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6713338/
http://www.furaffinity.net/full/6231941/ (NSFW)

Favorite food: Caviar
Favorite drink: Vodka and lots of it
Favorite location: Her country cottage
Favorite weather: Not too cool and not too hot

Least liked food: Shchi
Least liked drink: Kvass
Least liked location: In the dungeon
Least liked weather: Extreme cold

Favorite person: Anybody she's having fun with
Least liked person: Anybody who interrupts her leisure time
Friends: Ray and Bosko
Orientation: Bisexual

---------------

Name: Kamil Bosko
Age: born 1750
Sex: Male
Species: Ailuranthropic Lynx
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 125 lbs
From: BiaÅ‚ystok, Poland

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Ecru base fur
- Markings: Charcoal-colored spots on his face, down his back and on the back of his arms and legs
- Eye color: Golden
- Other features: has a stubby lynx tail, Skinny and delicate, but adorable
Behavior and Personality: Very friendly and nice. Can work badly in awkward situations and get somewhat pessimistic, although usually willing to carry on with things

Skills: Very perseverant and brave, but not to the point that he gets himself into danger, basic rifle skills, able to run away fast, good at board and card games
Weaknesses: Clumsy and not very strong, can't swim

Likes: wearing his uniform, card games, being petted by his mates
Dislikes: Mice, being abandoned, dropping his gun over and over again 

Clothing/Personal Style: 18th century Russian uniform when in period, in modern times usually wears sweater-vests
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6255112/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6790893/

Favorite food: Pierogies
Favorite drink: Tea
Favorite location: Safe in the castle
Favorite weather: Sunshine
Favorite color: Blue

Least liked food: Nothing in particular.
Least liked drink: Anything alcoholic. It makes him faint or throw up.
Least liked location: Alone
Least liked weather: Thunderstorms

Favorite person: His friends
Least liked person: The douchey guards around the palace
Friends: Khristina and Ray
Orientation: Bisexual

History: Khristina was a Russian duchess that Ray met as an ambassador from France. She enjoyed her life in the lap of luxury as a member of the aristocracy, but never took into their usual rules of courtesy and modesty. In fact, she was pretty rebellious. She snuck out of the palace numerous times and got involved with weretigers. Eventually, she got them to pass their curse onto her. As a die hard hedonist, she made the most out of her new werecatdom; her lust for life (and other things) left a major influence on Ray-O.

Bosko was born the son of a lieutenant of a Polish regiment loyal to the Russian kingdom. He always wanted to get into battle, but he was seen as too delicate and ungraceful to be a competent warrior. His father's influence was, however, enough to get him a job as a castle guard in the Kirilovs' palace, where Khristina took a liking to him.

His break came when he was called to battle against the Ottomans. The legion he was in, however, failed miserably when they disturbed a group of werelynxes. By a stroke of dumb luck, Bosko was one of the few survivors, but did not come back unscathed; their ailuranthropy was passed on him. As a werecat himself now, he had no choice but to become more involved with Ray and Khristina, and partake in their shenanigans, although he must admit, he somewhat enjoys it.


----------

